# **********   Aussie Chicks   **********



## charley (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## azza1971 (Jul 10, 2016)

I fucked them all except 1


----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2016)

..Azza ... post some chicks that you like, I'd like to know your idea of a 'Hottie'.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2016)

Azza like deceased nurses killed by defibrillators


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2016)

This is why we can't have anything nice. lol


----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2016)

Little Wing said:


> This is why we can't have anything nice. lol




.... I for one miss your posts , it's nice to see you LW....


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 15, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Azza like deceased nurses killed by defibrillators



i suppose if that Nurse was your mum, or sister, aunty or grandmother, you would all sit around and do nothing, get a life Captn Pole Smoker


----------



## Watson (Jul 16, 2016)

heckler7 said:


>



the sad irony that they are actually better looking than azzas wife....


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 16, 2016)

^^^ lolz, and it goes on


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 16, 2016)

Little Wing said:


> This is why we can't have anything nice. lol


hows coolhand doing, did you guys get married


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 16, 2016)

Watson said:


> the sad irony that they are actually better looking than azzas wife....



You know the first time you saw my spread asshole you thought it was your wife?s TWIN sister


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 1, 2016)

=


----------

